# eine Fahne haben



## heidita

Heute erst gehört. 

Offensichtlich ist ganz Deutschland mit Fahnen geschmückt und der Ausdruck:

Sie haben eine Fahne!

hat eine ganz andere Bedeutung gewonnen und kann jetzt zu jedem gesagt werden. 

Wer kennt noch so Wortspiele?


----------



## Kajjo

Interessante Frage -- spontan habe ich aber leider noch keine Idee für ähnliche Wortspiele.

Die Sache mit den Flaggen erledigt sich aber gerade wieder... 

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich versuch mal zu raten: siegen, feiern, sich freuen oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Kajjo

Werwolf, Du hast das Wortspiel nicht verstanden.

Du hast eine Fahne = literally: You carry a flag.
Du hast eine Fahne = figuratively: You have a boozy breath.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Tatsáchlich sagte der Sprecher: 

Jetzt kann man in aller Ruhe zu jemandem sagen: Sie haben eine Fahne!


----------



## WERWOLF

Ist das dasselbe wie Mief?


----------



## Henryk

"Ihr spinnt ja!" könnte so einen doppelten Sinn haben.


----------



## heidita

Ja, so ungefáhr. 

_Eine Fahne_ ist normalerweise ein starker Alkoholgeruch, der von einem ausgeht, wenn man was getrunken hat.

Hier wird es als Wortspiel benutzt. Offensichtlich hat "alle Welt" kleine Fáhnchen gekauft, wegen der Weltmeisterschaft, auch Leute , die normalerweise nicht so sehr "patriotisch" sind.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich stelle jetzt fest, das gemeinte heißt richtig 
Al|ko|hol|fah|ne,  die <o.Pl.> (ugs.): unangenehmer Geruch des Atems nach Alkohol: eine A. haben.


----------



## Kajjo

Nur daß den Ausdruck "Alkoholfahne" quasi niemand verwendet. Der Begriff ist sowieso umgangssprachlich und wenn man so etwas schon benutzt, dann meist einfach als "Fahne" -- der Kontext sagt den Rest.

Deine Formulierung "das Gemeinte heißt richtig" ist schon wieder ein Affront gegen alle Teilnehmenden. Besser formuliert hättest Du schreiben können:

"Aha! Ich habe gerade festgestellt, daß der vollständige Begriff "Alkoholfahne" lautet. Jetzt wird mir klar, was gemeint war!"

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Ich kann auch Flagge zeigen, ohne übrhaupt eine Fahne zu besitzen. (Oder eine zu haben).


----------



## FloVi

Sepia said:
			
		

> Ich kann auch Flagge zeigen, ohne übrhaupt eine Fahne zu besitzen. (Oder eine zu haben).



Schon, aber die meisten hängen ihre Fahne lieber in den Wind.


----------



## Sepia

FloVi said:
			
		

> Schon, aber die meisten hängen ihre Fahne lieber in den Wind.



Klar, aber manchmal muss man halt. Der Firma wegen.

Auch wenn man lieber Leine ziehen würde.


----------



## heidita

Sepia said:
			
		

> Ich kann auch Flagge zeigen, ohne übrhaupt eine Fahne zu besitzen. (Oder eine zu haben).


 
Ich komme nicht mehr mit: Flagge zeigen?


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich komme nicht mehr mit: Flagge zeigen?


Sich zu etwas bekennen, einen klaren Standpunkt beziehen. Ursprung ist die mittelalterlichen Seefahrt. In einigen Gewässern konnte es gefährlich sein, unter bestimmten Flaggen zu reisen.


----------



## heidita

Habe ich noch nie gehört. Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Beispiele geben?


----------



## Kajjo

"Seit Tagen drückt er sich darum, klar zu sagen, auf welcher Seite er wirklich steht. Auf der heutigen Sitzung wird er nun endlich Flagge zeigen müssen." (="nun endlich klar sagen müssen, auf welcher Seite er steht.")

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "Seit Tagen drückt er sich darum, klar zu sagen, auf welcher Seite er wirklich steht. Auf der heutigen Sitzung wird er nun endlich Flagge zeigen müssen." (="nun endlich klar sagen müssen, auf welcher Seite er steht.")
> 
> Kajjo


 
Danke, Kajjo.

Er wird Flagge zeigen müssen! Man lernt nie aus!

Ist das ein neuer Ausdruck oder hatte ich ihn nur nie gehört?


----------



## Kajjo

Nö, das ist eher ein sehr alter Ausdruck. Hier im Norden aber auch heute noch üblich. Vielleicht eher in Hafenstädten verbreitet? 

Kajjo


----------



## Bonjules

.'....und die Fahne flattert uns voran.' (nach ein paar Bieren)


----------



## Whodunit

Ich habe mal ein Wortspiel zur WM über Mannschaften gehört, die eine Niederlage erleiden mussten: Die haben dann halt *ins Gras gebissen*.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ein Wortspiel zur WM über Mannschaften gehört, die eine Niederlage erleiden mussten: Die haben dann halt *ins Gras gebissen*.



Die alten Zähne wurden schlecht 
und man begann, sie auszureißen.
Die neuen kamen gerade recht,
um mit ihnen ins Gras zu beißen.
(Heinz Erhardt)

SCNR


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ein Wortspiel zur WM über Mannschaften gehört, die eine Niederlage erleiden mussten: Die haben dann halt *ins Gras gebissen*.


 
Wenn eine Mannschaft verliert, dann beißt sie nicht ins Gras - das sagt niemand, es sei denn, man möchte auf dieses Wortspiel verbissen drängen.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> Wenn eine Mannschaft verliert, dann beißt sie nicht ins Gras - das sagt niemand, es sei denn, man möchte auf dieses Wortspiel verbissen drängen.


 
Das weiß ich doch! Ich kenne die Bedeutung des Sprichwortes, aber in Bezug auf die Fußball-WM kann man es doch humoristisch verstehen, was damit gemeint ist. Man sagt ja auch, dass eine Mannschaft geschlagen wurde, damit hat sie aber noch keine blauen Flecke.


----------



## KnightMove

Ein Beispiel aus den ???: Ein Star unter den Papageien


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:
			
		

> Wenn eine Mannschaft verliert, dann beißt sie nicht ins Gras - das sagt niemand, es sei denn, man möchte auf dieses Wortspiel verbissen drängen.



Wir könnten auch auf den Thread-Titel zurückkommen und sagen, dass die Mannschaft mit fliegenden Fahnen untergegangen ist. ;-)


----------



## heidita

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel aus den ???: Ein Star unter den Papageien


Mensch, da habe ich erst mal überlegen müssen! Toll!


----------

